# cyclogest.. front or back ??



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi ,

I got bad constipation when I used my cyclogest anally & changed to the front way !!
I just thought i'd ask what results people got depending where they put them.. Gross maybe but I wonder if when it goes in the front does it not work as well as we notice when we loose some.
Im starting stims in Oct again so wanted to check before round two!!!
Thanks everyone

  Katy

sorry, I can't figure out how to make it a vote thingi.. can anyone ??


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Madison

Just added a poll for you 

Clare


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Claire,

Thank you

Katy. xx


----------



## Lexy (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Katy,

I was told I had to use them in back for first 72hours then could change if I wanted - decided to keep going back cos it was my DP job!!!

Don't know if that helped towards my 2x BFP's!! (twin babes)

Good Luck for October
L x


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

botty bombs back door only - back door only ever and BFP last May/June 

my clinic advises back door unless you have a bowel disorder then front door 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya,

I used a mixture of both, depending on whether i could stay still for half and hour after inserting them through the front door.  However it was mainly front door

Good luck

Love Mish x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Back door! Couldn't bear to feel like a melting candle when using the front door!!! 
I'm pretty sure it makes no difference, you get the dosage either way. It comes down to comfort I think. If you can bear the bowel cramps with the back door, it is a lot "tidier".
Good luck.
Cx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

I used the front door but I doubt it makes much difference. Horrible stuff whichever why...

Best of luck with your second cycle in October.

lol


Edna


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry, can't help - I used PIO.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Everyone's being really helpfull, 

Thank you

Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi

I used a mixture of both too on my second attempt and got BFP.  Just used front door on my first attempt and got BFN.  

Good luck.

Louise xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I couldnt bear the thought of putting the botty bombs (as mini so politely puts it!) up the back door and put them up the front every time. I was told it was messy up the front door but cant say it was that bad really. My back door is an exit only zone!!!

L xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Front door for me, and got BFP's, but I did try back door once and it was far, far less messy - in fact no mess at all.  

Don't worry about what does come away though when you use the front door as that's just the waxy substance of the pessary, the actual progesterone is absorbed very quickly and so will be in your system before the waxy stuff is lost.  

I honestly don't think it makes a difference which way you use cyclogest, and it's just down to personal preference.  

Jayne x


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

I used Gestone jabs, and cyclogest when I was weaning off these at 12 weeks - they went in the front door (although I've tried back too!). It's a messy old business!
Good Luck
Jane
x


----------



## shazznewman (May 17, 2005)

Hi, it seems different clinics give different advice.  I was told that they could only go in the back.

Shazznewman


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi, 
I was told either entrance by my clinic, I used the front on my last IUI very messy and got a BFN.
Not keen on the back door but trying it this month after 2nd IUI. 
So far no mess!! Great, and its not that bad either. Hope this helps.xxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya madison

I used back door for all 3 cycles   - 2 x BFN and 1 BFP!

Good luck for october for your treatment.   

Clare
xx


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Front for first two cycles - clinic said I could do either - both failed. Back for third - new clinic said so - successful! Don't really think it made all that much difference though! I'm sure it wasn't just down to that!!!


----------

